# Softube TSAR-1 or Relab LX480?



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi guys

Black friday is here and Im looking for a algo reverb. I mainly use plate, hall and sometimes room

The reason why im choosing tsar and lx480 is the 'hardware-like' gui. It makes me feel more comfortable to use

What are your thoughts about these two? Any other suggestions? Of course no ilok dongle so no 7th heaven or lexicon :(

Cheers


----------



## sazema (Nov 17, 2017)

TSAR-1 sounds sweet


----------



## bryla (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm getting the LX480. Demoed it and must say that it is the first time I've turned up the sends on any track and it just sounds like I know it from the hardware. Relab is having Black Friday Sale and I'm also picking up the VS24 :D


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 17, 2017)

Maybe you want to take a look at *HD Cart* before you get either of those.

https://www.reverbfoundry.com/hd-cart/

.


----------



## T-Funk (Nov 24, 2017)

Between the two options, TSAR-1 and LX480, I would go with the LX480. With that said, IMO, the TSAR-1 is also very good and either option is a win-win.

Other options to consider, if on sale, are the following:

Eventide UltraReverb
Overloud Breverb 2
Native Instruments Reverb Classics Bundle (Developed by Softube)

IK Multimedia Classik Studio Reverb Bundle (Created by the developer of ReLab, if I recall correctly)
The aforementioned reverb plugins also cover a wide range of reverb space types (hall, plate, room, etc.) and lean more towards the workflow of hardware reverb units.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought the Lx480 yesterday, and my furture needs for reverb are covered for the rest of my life lol


----------

